# Dankung tubes?



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey guys I'm probably gonna be picking up a scout soon along with some bands. Since I live in Australia, I want to get enough bands to last me for a while. After doing some research, I decided on getting some straight cut single theraband gold. Recently though, I came across the dankung tubes. The most popular ones seem like the 1745 ones. After reading some posts and watching some videos, it appears that these an shoot just as fast and powerful as theraband PLUS they last a lot longer. What I need is decent bands that will shoot marbles and say 10mm steel balls flat for up to 20mmand ideally a set up that will last a while. The dankung 1745 seem to meet this perfectly. So are there any drawbacks to these tubes and also on simpleshot.com which is the best length to get?

Thanks
-Jacob


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

pm nathan at simple shot he's in the vendor section he is real cool he'll answer all your questions and take care of you know problem or you can email him through the simple shot web site,hope this helps


----------



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

I would do that but he's just one guy with one opinion and what I'm looking for is a census of how this performs, if you know what I mean


----------



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

Also, I've read more posts and it seems like the 1746 may not be the best ones. Which size would be best for shooting up to 1/2 inch steel with decent power. Also which stet up (eg looped, double, 4, etc.)


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

1842 looped for marbles 16mm and up to 10mm lead. Looped 1745 for 12mm-14mm lead and 1/2 in steel. This is what I've used on my scout


----------



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok. Do you think that looped 1745 would be overpowered for marbles? And I just measured my draw (~29 inch) so I assume I go with the first one, looped 1745 28' - 30' on this site - http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/new-bands/products/dankung-tubular-rubber-bandset-assemblies

Thanks for the tips guys


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

You have a large range of weight you are looking at. For marbles and 10mm steel balls 1745 will send them for sure. I used that for marbles and Jaw Breakers (84-90gr)

with a lot of power, I'm trying to get away from 1745 tubes just because I like a single tube for the way it looks and the fact, for me its neater.

I use pseudo 2050 and pseudo 3060 and they are very nice but again they are pseudo so you do have a bit of a loop. These are some powerful tubes, Looped 2050 can throw some pretty good lead, looped 3060 are very heavy to pull for me.

I have 5/16od x 1/16w singles and I like that set up a lot, but ..... they take more strength to pull back and really are not for target shooting per say. I use them now as my go to for ammo in about the 120-200gr range (they work best with 200+gr ammo). I might add that the tubes are pretty tough and I like that in the field.

But .... Don't just try tubes, many, many folks have great luck with bands as they are fast as heck and easier to pull back. You watch videos and most guys in Europe use flats, because of the speed, so don't count them out. There are guys who hunt and use store bought #64 rubber bands and do very, very well with them. There are many choices.

Remember what I like maybe totally different from what someone else is looking for in a power set. and there is a Ying and Yang to everything.

But betting back to "For Me" I'm trying to keep it as simple as I can, I don't have to much 1745 left and have a little 2050. I do need to test out 3060 in a single (to take the place of my 1745) for ammo in the 84-90gr class, and If it works well and I can live with it, than I will have two tubes sizes that I will ever use and that is it. (for my tube slings)

I do have slings for flats but that is another subject.

wll


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Looped 1745 is not ovepowered for 15-16mm Marbles, same weigh 4.5-5grams.

I get about 280fps with a 40inch draw with 32 degrees celcius outside.

Unless you are using 12mm marbles?


----------



## Irishshooter (Jan 12, 2015)

I like the single 1745 for marbles, and it makes a great pseudo taper for 3/8 also in a looped configuration it's very powerful, I like the heavier draw weight, makes for a steady shot for me.

Btw I reccommend you check out dankung.com, you can buy all sorts of tubes from them at a great price, 10m for about 10 U.S. dollars delivered world wide.


----------



## Irishshooter (Jan 12, 2015)

That's is for 1745 1842 and 2040, 5m of 4070 3060 and 5080 is the same price.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

1745 is overkill for most ammo weighing less than about 160 grains. with .50 steel, you will get just as much power and a lighter draw with 1842. Also, stretch the thin tubes to 600% or more for best performance.


----------



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

So for 12mm marbles and up to 10mm steel balls, looped 1842 is the best?

Looks like that's what I'll be getting. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

For 12mm marbles 1842 or even 2040 tubing shoot well.

1745 has more bandlife than 1842, you'll have to stretch those 1842 to 550-590% to get the max of them. I like them with 15mm marbles.

I don't use pseudo tapers. Either single or looped.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

You have to stretch all of the thin tubes ~600% to get the most out of them. Guys my age will probably have a bit of trouble stretching 1745 that far, and will get more performance from 1842 or even 2040.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Aren't slingshots illegal in Australia?


----------



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

Not in queensland


----------



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

Oops. I just measured the marbles I'm using and they're actually 16mm. Would the 1745 be better for 16mm marbles and say 10mm steel balls?


----------



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

Would 1745 be appropriate for 12mm - 14mm steel balls aswell?


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

:twocents: Still say you can't beat theraband gold if you're looking for power and ease of pull. Just buy a roll, rotary cutter, and mat. Each band set doesn't last as long, but a roll will last you forever, and gives you incredible flexibility to cut bands to match your ammo choice and in general lets you find your perfect setup. just my 2 cents. Also I second the 3060 single tube idea. I have one set up with looped 1745s, one with 3060s, and everything else wears TBG


----------

